# A bar called Church!



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 7, 2011)

Just heard there is a "Church" in the old forth ward of ATL that is a bar.  Anyone ever been??


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.citysbest.com/atlanta/news/2010/12/23/church-themed-bar-ready-to-pour-for-christmas/

Looks good. I'll check it out.  PING PONG!!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally have a reason to say "amen".


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 7, 2011)

Back several years ago in Fla, there was a biker bar that held church on Sunday mornings, complete with ordained minister, beer, and eggs.


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 11, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Just heard there is a "Church" in the old forth ward of ATL that is a bar.  Anyone ever been??



I guess that's their way of being filled with the holy "spirits".


----------



## VisionCasting (Apr 19, 2011)

JessB90 said:


> I guess that's their way of being filled with the holy "spirits".



Now that's funny.  Anyone have a report on it?  Worth checking out?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 19, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Now that's funny.  Anyone have a report on it?  Worth checking out?



Might go look at it tonight.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 20, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Might go look at it tonight.



Just got back.  That's a good bar.  The ping pong table is great but the bar light gets in the way.  24 oz. PBRs for $3.  

Everybody in there is going to He11.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 21, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Just got back.  That's a good bar.  The ping pong table is great but the bar light gets in the way.  24 oz. PBRs for $3.
> 
> *Everybody in there is going to He11*.



Why?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 21, 2011)

There was a bar in Athens or Milledgeville or somewhere call The Library.  Consider the following conversation.  I suspect Church got its name for a similar reason.

-Hey mom, how's it going?
--Fine.  I tried to call you 3x last week.
-Yeah, must have missed it since I was at The Library.
--Oh good, that's okay.  I'm so proud of you.
-Thanks mom.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 21, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Why?



Because no Christian would stay in there much less patronize the establishment. The artwork would be considered blasphemous by even the most liberal of Christians.  Go check it out and tell me what you think.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 21, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> There was a bar in Athens or Milledgeville or somewhere call The Library.  Consider the following conversation.  I suspect Church got its name for a similar reason.
> 
> -Hey mom, how's it going?
> --Fine.  I tried to call you 3x last week.
> ...



Actually, Church got its name because the owner: 

_A twice-divorced father of three living openly as a gay man went to Columbia and Princeton where he studied for a Master of Divinity, [sic] obsessed over religion and its symbols._ 

from:
http://www.atlantamagazine.com/diningarticles/story.aspx?ID=1393631

If the parking wasn't such a pain, I would go there more often.  Did I mention ping pong?


----------



## 1john4:4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> There was a bar in Athens or Milledgeville or somewhere call The Library.  Consider the following conversation.  I suspect Church got its name for a similar reason.
> 
> -Hey mom, how's it going?
> --Fine.  I tried to call you 3x last week.
> ...





That and Mom and Daddys credit card. The reciepts say Library instead of "insert bar name here". Their used to be several bars in Athens that were named for this reason as they hoped it would attract the kids whose parents actually kept an eye on what their children were doing. Yep, the old lets fool the parents trick so that I can take yo daddys money.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, I just found out that they have organ karaoke on Sunday nights.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 21, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Actually, Church got its name because the owner:
> 
> _A twice-divorced father of three living openly as a gay man went to Columbia and Princeton where he studied for a Master of Divinity, [sic] obsessed over religion and its symbols._
> 
> ...



That's funny.  I've got to get in there some time.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 21, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's funny.  I've got to get in there some time.



Hit me up if you go.  That place is cool.


----------

